
Rolling back 'net neutrality' is essential to the free internet's future - joeyespo
http://thehill.com/opinion/technology/356420-rolling-back-net-neutrality-is-essential-to-the-free-internets-future
======
al2o3cr
"...and here's a telco lobbyist to explain how letting them charge you more
money for the same service you receive today will TOTALLY make things
awesome!"

------
nabla9
Apparently Consumer Action for a Strong Economy (CASE) is two man lobby group
for the industry, despite the name.

